# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  Фотообзор МиГ-21бис

## Д.Срибный

112 фотографий, автор - Андрей Котков

http://walkarounds.airforce.ru/avia/...1bis/index.htm

----------


## BratPoRazumu

судя по "элкам" на заднем плане это какой-то УАП или само училище? Армавир? Краснодар?

----------


## Fighter

А что за штука впереди спиртового бачка слева от ПВД? На серийных бисах такой не было.

----------


## Котков Андрей

Самолет стоит в музее на территории одной из частей СКВО, на самом деле происхождение музея невеселое - рядом бывшая база разделки, самолеты оставляли  какие-то, какие-то нет. Вся территория вымощена в качестве тротуаров и подставок под колеса самолетов накладными бронеплитами от МиГ-27, а вот самих самолетов не осталось. МиГ-25БМ в этом музее например родом из Липецка, там было несколько штук, более известен камуфляжный 37, но почему-то оставили серый с номером 43, а камуфляжный утилизовали. 

    Происхождение Мига-21 и что это у него за круги на боках разъяснить до конца затруднились, но понятно что машина изначально была не в обычном полку. Может кто-то разъяснит всем что это за Миг-21, вдруг кто-то знает? Я например не знаю.

----------


## Fighter

По виду этой штуки это скорее всего камера. Окраска заводская, (в строевых частях  очевидно не был) закамуфлировали бы. Знак на боку очевидно связан с этой доработкой, интересно, осталось от нее что-нибудь в кабине?

----------

